# *the Final Countdown*



## J'Bo (Mar 12, 2004)

Well since i am in full force i thought that i would start yet another journal  hey what the heck right  

*Diet for 10 weeks out from photoshoot *

Meal one: Protein pancake with pb
Meal two: tuna and mayo and apple
Meal three: chicken and rice 
Meal four: strawberry shake
Meal five: 1/2 cup rice, sausage, broccoli
Meal six: shake and celery with mini pb

* I am only going to post the diet if there is something different next week. Every week i will make changes and will post them then

I am doing the shock portion of GP's program this coming week.  should be fun.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 12, 2004)

*Friday March 12, 2004*

Diet changes for today
Meal one: eggs and a slice of cheese w. curry chicken pieces 
Meal two: bagel and tuna with mustard 

*-25min morning cardio (10 stepper and 15 bike)
-Biceps and Triceps in evening*


----------



## Rissole (Mar 14, 2004)

Go Jenny 

Hope you had fun at the show


----------



## atherjen (Mar 14, 2004)

Best of luck Jen!! 10 weeks! gosh time flys eh!! Your going to ROCK the stage woman!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2004)

Go Jen, Go Jen, Go Jen....it's ya birthday.

I like those meals.....sounds yummy!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 14, 2004)

Thanks peeps. The comp was great. My client/ friend took first  and we had alot of fun  My hun and i went out for a drink afterwards then headed over to his place for some wine and a hot tub 

This is the training schedule for the week  Its shock week 

Monday: 
-45min Am cardio
-Back and Abs PM

Tuesday: 
-Legs 

Wednesday:
-45min AM cardio
-Chest and Abs PM

Thursday:
-45min PM cardio

Friday:
-Shoulders and Abs
-30min PM cardio

Saturday:
-Biceps and Triceps 
-45min cardio

Sunday:
REST


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 15, 2004)

just drop the caloires slowly and  let cardio do the rest.  Please list supplement schedule so we can maximaize effectency for what they are designed to do


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 15, 2004)

ok boss

Supplement breakdown
-3 BCAA's pre workout
-4 BCAA's post
-3 BCAA's before bed or in morning
-2 times ECA (200mg C, 1 asp, 8mg E)
-1 tsp glutamine pre and post workouts
Starting next week
-2 ala pre meals 1, 3, 5


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 15, 2004)

oh and the scoop from the novice show is.....the figure girl that almost won against my client/ friend was 8.5%  so i gotta be a lean mean fightin machine


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

Good Luck J'bo!!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 15, 2004)

looking sweet !! cut aspirin to 1/2 it can play havoc on your stomach


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 15, 2004)

THink I was bad last year. I will be like you like fly on shit this year !!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 15, 2004)

Fly on shit= good...i need that so get on me damnit 
my tummy really is good with the whole Asp. 

This morning i had the best cardio i have ever done...i had wicked music and was visualizing myself and my new bod winning the card


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 15, 2004)

mental visualization is a powerful thing !!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 15, 2004)

*Monday March 15, 2004*

Meal one: protein pancake (ate late cause i had cardio to do  )
Meal two: rice and chicken
Meal three (pre): d pepsi and an apple with tuna and mini mayo 
Meal four (post): rice and turkey/chicken sausage
Meal five: shake and edamame

*6am: 10 min stepper, 10 min bike, 25 min high incline tread

6pm: Back and Abs*
cg chins: 7*50, 6*40
wg t-bars: 10*25, 10*35
db rows: 10*30*2
pullovers: 15*25, 12*30

trisets:
swiss ball cable crunches:15*40*3
plank holds: 60sec*3
hanging oblique raises: 10*3


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> THink I was bad last year. I will be like you like fly on shit this year !!



it is this year and i dont see any flies  plus i am not shit


----------



## Rissole (Mar 15, 2004)

I see fly's, heaps of the bastards.... But thats Oz for ya....
Definately not shit.....
 You might be the fly so make sure you get that shit off your damn shoes before you come inside


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

You always do cardio on the treadmill set on a high incline. In your opinion is this a better "fat burner" than say running on a flat incline?


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 15, 2004)

Jill...i never run and never will...too hard on the knees...the incline builds the booty and calves while burning dah fat  and i feel like i am in the mountains when i do it


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2004)

J'Bo- How fast and high you go walking on the tread mill ?


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 16, 2004)

I am only going 3.0 but the incline is between 9.0 and 11.0

*Tuesday March 16, 2004*

Meal one: ppancake, pb
Meal two: tuna and apple with mayo
Meal three: chicken and rice
Meal four: strawberry shake
Meal five: sausage and rice
Meal six: shake and soy beans

*Legs 
*
Superset 1: Leg Ext: 10*60*2
Supe3rset 1: Front squat: 10*45*2
Superset 2: Leg Ext: 10*60*2
Superset 2: Leg Press: 10*180*2
Dropset: Lunges: 10*18 8*12 8*bw
Superset 3: Lying leg curl: 10*40, 10*50
Superset 3: Hyper: 10*bw*2
Dropset: Single lying leg curls: 10*40 8*30, 8*20

NICE WORKOUT


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I am only going 3.0 but the incline is between 9.0 and 11.0





I'm going to try this today


----------



## Rissole (Mar 16, 2004)

How'd ya go with that leg workout hun? Looks great 
Did ya  

I stuffed my back yesterday......   badly too i think, i can hardly put my shoes on


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 16, 2004)

i havent done it yet  i will  though


----------



## Rissole (Mar 16, 2004)

Think of the quads though babe


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 16, 2004)

i did it and no barfing  it was the best workout i have EVER had  thanks GP


----------



## Rissole (Mar 16, 2004)

I got a bloke at the gym to do it yesterday 
He was like "wow man that's an awesome workout" (red faced and he was hurtin  )


----------



## Flex (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> it was the best workout i have EVER had



what about our "workout" together


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 17, 2004)

wake up flex....that was a dream


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 17, 2004)

*Wednesday, March 17, 2004*

Meals: the same except i had a bit of pb and some celery after meal 5 and had chicken and cucs instead of a shake at meal 6 cause i am FRIGGIN starving 

*Chest and Cardio*
Superset 1: cable crosses: 10*40*2
Superset 1: incline smith: 10*50*2
Superset 2: incline flyes: 10*12*2
Superset 2: dips: 10*2 benches*2
Dropeset: DB Bench Press: 10*25 8*20 8*18

10min on stepper, 20min on high incline tread

*i was going to do 45min but they legs were cramping and VERY sore from yesterday so i did not want to over do it.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2004)

J!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 17, 2004)

Another great w/o J 
Isolation to compound then compound to isolation with a great dropset  How did that feel 
Have a great day sweety


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 17, 2004)

felt GREAT  cant feel the legs today though...i think that i left them at the gym


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 17, 2004)

just stopped in to say your hot...


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 17, 2004)

i am hot?  thanks


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 17, 2004)

yes yes
hot and beautiful are the only words that i can think of to describe you...

sorry if i sound stereotypical, perverted, and or shallow....












cuz i am


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 18, 2004)

thanks Cat...i appreciate the honesty 

*Thursday March 18, 2004*

Meal 1: ppancake, pb
Meal 2: tuna, apple
Meal 3: chicken and rice
Meal 4: strawberry shake
Meal 5: chicken and rice
Meal 6: shake and celery with pb

*20 min on seated bike, 25 min on 11.0 incline tread *


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> J!



Hey babe. I may be coming out your way to go shopping the 28th of May. I wont be partying cause i got a comp. 3 weeks later but we will have to get together  I will let you know the details once i getem


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2004)

... keep in touch


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thanks Cat...i appreciate the honesty
> 
> *Thursday March 18, 2004*
> ...



 anytime babe


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey Hottie!!!  Am going to go lay outside by the pool so had to come say hi!!!  Monday I meet you know how    I AM SO PUMPED!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 22, 2004)

Well i had an amazing weekend with my love  we just keep getting better and better...plus he is being a good sport about putting up with my dieting moods  i think that he is a keeper 

*Monday March 22, 2004 (61 days til photoshoot, 89 til Provincials and only 103 til Nationals *

Meal one: protein pancake with 1 tbsp pb
Meal two: tuna w/ dressing & apple pear
Meal three: chicken and rice
Meal four: strawberry shake
Meal five: rice and shake
Meal six: chicken and turkey sausage w/ cucumbers

*Biceps and Triceps Shock & 30min of cardio*

SS 1: ez bar curl: 10*32.5
SS 1: cg chin: 8*50
SS 2: preacher curl: 8*22 1/2
SS 2: reverse curl: 8*50
DS 1: cable single arm curls: 8*30 6*20 5*10
SS 3: pushdown: 10*60
SS 3: cg bench press: 10*45
SS 4: reverse grip pushdown: 10*50
SS 4: incline overhead db ext: 8*25
DS 2: db kickbacks: 8*10 6*8 5*5

*30 min on 11.0 incline tread 
Had a GREAT workout *


I could not do my back or arms shock workouts this weekend so i gotta doem this week...i have to structure the workouts better


----------



## shortstuff (Mar 22, 2004)

Just met with Jenny, she is freaking incredible!!!!  Put the convo in my journal, but glad you had a great weekend with your hun!!!  I am enjoying mine too


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow Shorty i gotta read that...i am sure that she is incredible 

*Tuesday March 23, 2004*

Meal one: protein pancake, 1 tbsp pb
Meal two: lemonade shake with apple
Meal three: rice and chicken
Meal four: shake and hemp
Meal five: turkey sausage and rice
Meal six: shake

(want to see how this mix of foods works out...i usually have rice and shake post workout but want to try this cause it seems to work better...less cheating if i eat real food after my workouts)

*15min on bike, 15min on stepper, 15min on tread at 6am

Back Shock week with Abs*


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi J!!

How is shock week going???  This week is power week for me, heavy weights low reps...   

Chris had a bad cold this weekend, but he is starting to feel a lot better.  Luckily I did not catch it!  Glad you and B are doing so great!!!  We are doing great too, he even mentioned the M word!  He said we can be married someday if I wanted.  I am not saying I want to get married NOW, but maybe in a year or two.  We'll see...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Jbo!! I'm sooo happy for you and your honey!! Sounds like you did find yourself a Keeper!! 

Take care honey~ Just wanted to say Hi!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Jen!!  Diet and training are looking great! your going to kick some serious booty!! 
Im SO happy to hear that YOU are happy  and in love!!! Hang onto him! and keep up all the hard work woman!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 24, 2004)

Oh shit Cyn Thats WICKED...the M word  i think you and your little soulmate Chris are wonderful  and cant wait to meet you both...i am done shock week and back on power...i love the power leg day 

Stace....your sooo sweet...yah i fell and we are doing soooo good...i think i might have to keep this one around for a bit 

Jen....i am trying my best to get my body in shape...it freaks me out that i am only 8 weeks out from the shoot...time just flies by and i dont know if i am gonna be ready  i will post some pics in the next couple of weeks and you can tell me what you think...how you doing?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 24, 2004)

Do you use tempo's on power week J?? That was a GP factor....
3/0/1 3 negative with heavy is nasty!!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 25, 2004)

no but i will do next time....thanks toots.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 25, 2004)

anytime babe.
Rep range should be 2/1/2 and shock 2/1/2 1/0/1. Its up to you if ya wanna use em 

 Toots.....


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 26, 2004)

i will usem toots 
today with my power bi and tri workout.
i will scare all the boys away with my pipes 

seriously though its that time of the dieting when i feel skinny and small...everyone tells me that i am not but its mid way to getting what i consider lean and so its a toughy...i hope to get through it...i am kinda stressin but HAN says i will be alright....thing is that i flatten out REALLY fast....2 days with low carbs and fat and i am flat....then i cheated on pb and celery before bed one night and i woke up looking like a tight lean chick  so we are gonna fat and refeed me instead of carb load me 

ok enough blabbing.

i havent posted in a couple of days....not cause i am cheating or slacking but because i have been working 14 hour days, full time job, running the business, relationship and training for the shoot and comps is tough.

time to get back to work.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 26, 2004)

HEya Jen!  glad to hear that everything is going great! gosh 14 hour days is ruff!! 

I hear ya on feeling flat and fat and skinny when dieting! I always feel that way! its mind games I swear! 
I bet your looking SMOKIN though woman!  

Have a great weekend and go scare them boys at the gym with your pipes!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 26, 2004)

whoo .. busy woman.  Better take some JBO time soon


----------



## Flex (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i havent posted in a couple of days....not cause i am cheating or slacking but because i have been working 14 hour days, full time job, running the business, relationship and training for the shoot and comps is tough.



damn girl 

you better be free to see our concert when my rock band comes to Canada


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Jbo! 

u r doin so good! im glad ur so happy too


----------



## Rissole (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> whoo .. busy woman.  Better take some JBO time soon


Yes you make sure you programme in some R&R


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 28, 2004)

thannks peeps things are good...i am still finding J'Bo time in between it all...just gotta be REALLY organized. Will talk to you all later


----------



## Rissole (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> gotta be REALLY organized.


I'd be stuffed then


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 30, 2004)

hey mini abby 

well once again no time to post in the journal but things are going smashingly. diet has kicked in and my skin feels paper thin. the fat and cabr loads helo me from flattening out and keeping my mind in check. training is going wicked and i have started a heavy tempo'd program where weight doesnt count as much as tempo and it feels wicked. 

diet is good and i am starting to get sick if i even cheat on pb, so thats a good sign 

love life and business is perfect. 2 more clients and more coming in May


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Sweetie!

Just stopping by to say hello to my favorite muscular hottie!  I am doing rep range this week.  I did really good with power week, VERY heavy, VERY sore!  Chris is doing GPs P/RR/S too now!!  I still like shock week the absolute best!!!!

Take care Jenny!!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 31, 2004)

i am off the rep/shock/power thang. at this point i just need to do some sculpting. i am REALLY happy at the changes my body has made over the past week or two. i am on target i think. i have lost alot of body fat and so i just have to tighten my skin up now cause its lose from the fat loss.  
my legs are looking good. not quite as big as i had hoped that they would get this off season but definately much better than last year. i am seeing some lines in the legs and thats a big improvement. 
the president of the association is upset that i am competing at provincials again because he is training a girl that is going up against me and because i already am qualified to go to nationals he feels as though i am taking someones spot  that just motivates me to kick more ass. if i win overall i will never have to requlify for nationals again and thats my goal. its tough but i gotta get high goals  there is a 8.5% bf chicky that is gonna be tough to beat, but i am gonna do my best and make everyone here proud


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 31, 2004)

You will do great!!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

no worries Jen you will KICK HER BUTT!!!  :bounce:


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 31, 2004)

thanks hotty's  
once i get a little tan me and the man will post some pics. we are looking hot together. gettin all lean 
i ma down to 14% and have 12 weeks to go


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 1, 2004)

i am SURE you will kick her booty!!!  Great job Hun!  I am sure you look fantastic!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

I know you will kick major ass!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

Stacey,,,,,, you said ass


Jen, I'd wish you luck but I know you don't need it


----------



## maniclion (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> .......but i am gonna do my best and make everyone here proud




I'm already proud of you.  Slow down on those 14 hour days I know you're extreme like me, but I learned quick not to work like that too long or you'll crash and burn.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2004)

JBo ... 

Are you still planning on coming out this way?


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> i am SURE you will kick her booty!!!  Great job Hun!  I am sure you look fantastic!



She always look great  
J'Bo you will Rock


----------



## sawheet (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey baby, Imm back, heheheheh   maybe  MISS YA


----------



## Jenny (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Jen! I wish I could be there rooting for you in the audience!! But you know what, I GOT MY EXCHANGE YEAR!!   SO we have a whole year to figure something out 

Have a great day


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Apr 6, 2004)

j'bo you are right on target !!   if it isn't broke don't fix it !! lets look at diet weekly and make alterations accordingly


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 8, 2004)

well peeps its been a good week away from yah all and i miss you guys....even you Rissy  

things are going really well and the bod is right on track. i am adjusting things VERY slowly because i am leaning down at a good speed. dont want to go too hard too fast. 
i only have 7 weeks before the shoot and i have run into a bit of a predicament with the womens schedule thang. i am due for the period at the shoot and at the comp  but we will see what happens. i may not do comp. #1 and just go to nationals because of it but i will train to compete just in case i lose it. geuss thats all i can do.

man= thanks. that means alot to me 

sawheet= its about time mr  

han= bullseye 

Jenny= you got it babe  things happen when they are meant to be 

Babs, Sara, Sapph= you girls are HOTTIES 

NT= soon hun soon....just looking for a car right now


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Jen!!!  Sooo glad to hear from you!! we've been missing you!!!! sounds like your RIGHT on track and better! when are we gettting some hot pics!  
ahhh darn stupid period. whats the luck of that?? i hope it doesnt mess things up for you!!  

Take care hun!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey JBo....how are ya doll face?

#1:  where are those pics?
#2:  how do you tighten up the loose skin after fat loss?  I'm needing to know that right now too!!!

Can't wait to see you!   Go kick some ass!!!!  You're gonna do awesome


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Jen.... even me??....... thats sad....

I'm a good boy really, i just made a mistake  I would hate to think that you think less of me


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 13, 2004)

Rissy...dont worry your still on my luv list 

Jen...it does suck but hopefully things will work out...i made an apt. to see the dr. this week to see what i can do

FG...hey you  the skin tightens from a couple of things...mostly just keeping consistent with your diet and lifting hard as usual....just takes time.

Well i am back i decided that i cant stay away any longer and i will make time in my schedule for my IM friends


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 13, 2004)

*Tuesday April 13th (39 days til photo shoot)* 

Well my diet right now looks like this.

Meal one: 1/3 cup oats, 1 cup egg whites, 1 tbsp pb
Meal two: shake and an apple
Meal three: chicken and rice with sun dried toms
Meal four: shake and hemp
Meal five: shake and rice
Meal six: greens and buffalo

It will be changing tomorrow though 

Meal one: same
Meal two: shake and 1/3 cup yams
Meal three: same
Meal four: same
Meal five: shake and buffalo 
Meal six: celery, greens and buffalo

I am currently doing 5 cardio sessions a week totalling aprox. 3 hours and 20 min. next week it will go up to 3 hours and 40 min  I am doing 4 days of weights split up like this: Shoulders, Back and Hams and Calves, Chest and Quads and Adductors, Bis and Tris... Its going really well.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

Yay!!! J'Bo's back!!!! We love to watch your motivation and progress so don't leave us again!!!! 

(I use too many !!!'s on EC  )


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks chic  i promise i wont leave again  i just had to take a break to get everything organized here


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

YAY Jen soooo glad your back! we missed you all this time!!!  
glad to hear that everything is all organized and worked out! 

gosh 39days already!!!! time flys eh!! CANT WAIT for the pics!!  
workouts and diet look awesome!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 13, 2004)

thanks jen  i know things are going WAY too fast for my liking but before you know it i will be feasting on cinnabons  holding my trophey


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 13, 2004)

well my boot camp classes are filling up FAST  and the summer session i will have to hold 2 classes because they are so full  i couldnt be happier. Plus i have 2 new full time clients which means more money to put towards the business and some fun stuff like Vegas with the IMers


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 14, 2004)

boot camp classes?  Whatever it is, it sounds as though it's going well for you.   

Will you go going to any comps around this way this year?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi ya Jen!!

Glad everything is going so great for you!!  Boot camp class sound fun but SCARY!!!   

How is B?  I want to see some pics of you and B together!    YES they can be nekkid pics!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> How is B?  I want to see some pics of you and B together!    YES they can be nekkid pics!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> boot camp classes?  Whatever it is, it sounds as though it's going well for you.
> 
> Will you go going to any comps around this way this year?



unfortunately comps are out east this year   in Toronto and sister is moving to Oregon for the summer so i dont think i am gonna head out that way unless i hook up with David Ford which might be a possibility if he has time.

Cyn...oh i am working on pics of us  i have nudies of me i will send you  and then the ones of us will follow (yah right like he would let me....ok maybe...i will try to get him really drunk one night )


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

too silly Jen!! 
where's my pics?  

those boot camp classes sound fun!! :bounce: 
dang I wanna go to Vegas.


----------



## Flex (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Cyn...oh i am working on pics of us  i have nudies of me i will send you



i'm still waitin for those ma'am


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2004)

Excuse me Flex...   I believe those nudies are for ME!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Jen I'm glad your back here!!! Sounds like you are doing really great!!! Thats awesome you started a bootcamp class!!!
You know we are all soo proud of you here!!! 

Have a great day!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 15, 2004)

thanks stace 

flex i dont share them with boys cause once they got lose and shit hit the fan 

cyn....soon hun soon


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thanks stace
> 
> flex i dont share them with boys cause once they got lose and shit hit the fan
> ...


 to J
and
 to Flex


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

haha you guys r silly


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 15, 2004)

i know 

well trainer cut my fruit yesterday and i have been a walking zombie....but with nice abs  he saw me over webcam the other day and was really impressed at my improvements


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah we are silly aren't we??  

Morning walking zombie with nice abs!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

I think I'd pick abs over fruit lol! I always use sf jello as a substitute if i am craving fruit while I'm not allowing myself to have any


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

ohhh nooo not the zombie phase!!!  hang in there! its all coming soon!!!  your doing great! any chance of some pre-photo shoot pics!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Pictures??????  


Your doing awesome girl!! Your gonna kick major  !!

I'd pick abs over fruit too


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> ohhh nooo not the zombie phase!!!  hang in there! its all coming soon!!!  your doing great! any chance of some pre-photo shoot pics!



pics? nah i am gonna wait for another 4 weeks and shock the heck outta yah all  

yes the zombie phase is wonderful. my boss asked me if i was stoned the other day


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

LOL!!! HI ZOMBIE!!!! I bet your looking totally fabulous!!!!

me too-- I would choose abs over fruit!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2004)

hey peeps.
i am on a quest to shop this weekend and get most of my photo shoot outfits. its a huge task but someone has to do it 
my boot camp is full and i am making two different levels for the summer session since they have been so popular.  we have so much fun and i am trying to organize a Boot Camp Weekend Retreat for 2005. All the IM girls gotta come. 
Last night i saw CRAZY abs and my love was even impressed 
I cant wait to show everyone.
I got my 2 piece material last night, its bright blue. Dont know if its gonna look great but we will see. I was thinking of going red for the one piece. What do you guys think?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 17, 2004)

Boot camp retreat sounds like a great idea.  I know the camp that the missus went to in Calgary with Jenny Hendershott ... there was talk about such a thing and it was very well received!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2004)

well peeps here is the update on me.

health has taken a turn for the worse.
i have been having lower back/hip problems for a couple weeks. they just crack all the time. my neck has also been sore.

starting this weekend my neck was all swollen when i woke up in the morning and this morning my left side of my face was numb. it stayed that way all day. i have started to get terrible headaches and its because of my neck being out. or so i think. then my hips and low back have been spasming all weekend and unless i snap them i feel dizzy and like i am gonna puke. 

so today i went to the chiro to get some treatment cause i was seeing spots and was dizzy and in so much pain that i puked. he gave me ultra sound and snap the shit outta me. my back feels a bit better but he took my blood pressure and its REALLY low. he thinks that i might have had a mini heart attack or something in the night and wants me to go see my gp right away. so i am heading over there tomorrow. 

i am laying on ice (but still trained today  ) and will get through this. just wanted to let everyone know whats going on. 

kisses to you all


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

kisses back at you!!  and hugs too!!  
I am sooo sorry to hear that Jen!!!! I hope that the docs can figure out whats wrong and help!!!  
hang in there and get better!!


----------



## djrx06 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Damnit we love you!!!!!*

Gotta run to my all day training seminar but I just want to say that I love ya and things are going to be ok.  Rest up and things will get better.  

Oh yeah........I love house music!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2004)

mini heart attack???!!   

Please do be careful!  Keep us updated.


----------



## sara (Apr 20, 2004)

J'Bo we can't wait to see you'r pictures.. you gonna shock us with you'r ABS


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> J'Bo we can't wait to see you'r pictures.. you gonna shock us with you'r ABS


Umm well her health is WAY more important than pics at this point in time.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well peeps here is the update on me.
> 
> health has taken a turn for the worse.
> ...



Oh NO!!  Jenny... I am worried about you!!!!!  Please please be careful.  Shouldn't you go to the doc TODAY????  You shouldn't be training if you are sick.. who cares about that, your health is crucial!!!!!!!!!!!!  
  

PLEASE PM me when you find out what is wrong!!!!!!!  I am very worried.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2004)

Well i went to see the Dr. and she said that my blood pressure is normal for me and the Chiro never should have told me that.  She told me that she thought Bodybuilders were a strange breed and i agreed. We are the ONLY athletes that enjoy pain and refuse to take pain killers or anti inflammatories. Well she gave me Vioxx and ordered me to go to bed with one. So within 12 hours i have gained 5 lbs of water and pain has subsided a bit. She wants me on them for 20 days and i said not possible but i will do 10 and then come off and see what happens. She loves when i argue with her  
She said that she couldnt believe that i was even walking cause my traps, neck and face are so swollen and full of knots. Oh well thats me Knotty 

Well i am off to do cardio as nothing is gonna stop this Jenny


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 21, 2004)

Glad you are OK Jenny!  You had me worried....


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2004)

i was worried too.
just got back from cardio and although i feel like a bucket of water was put on my booty and legs. things might just be ok.


----------



## djrx06 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Hope you are feeling better House Princess!*


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i was worried too.
> just got back from cardio and although i feel like a bucket of water was put on my booty and legs. things might just be ok.




I am so happy you are OK!  Things are gonna be great Sweetie, I just know it.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Oh well thats me Knotty


hmm..
'Ms. Knotty'..
I like that..it has a snap to it, do't ya think?
I am glad that you are ok!

Why am I not suprised you were arguing with your doc? 


The red suit? You know...ca'nt tell...we are just going ot need pics..for verification and informative purposes...
(you know I had to say this!)
glad things are going well for you otherwise!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey peeps.  

I am struggling to stay motivated and keep going. Holding all this water is really discouraging  and hard to get through. My neck is so sore and hips are not doing any better. I am just gonna ignore them from now on. As far as i am concerned the Vioxx is doing nothing  and so i am gonna give it one week and then i am done! 
Its my sad week and so i feel like throwing in the towel in pretty much every aspect of my life....relationship, training, competing, business, etc. I know that its just me overreacting but i am kinda annoyed that i get this way EVERY friggin month for the last 8 years  
so my question for you guys is, how do you deal with it knowing that your overreacting about everything? just wait til this week passes? Damn i hate being a women


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2004)

J'Bo you can do it hun! we all here with you you


----------



## Jenny (Apr 22, 2004)

Aww honey!! I'm so sorry you're not feeling well  Please take care of yourself, your health is so much more important than any definition!! Remember the ear bleed last year, don't want to go there again  

Love you sweets


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 22, 2004)

oh yah Jenny i forgot about that one  i am taking it easy this week and reconsidering competing at all this year. i am going to take it one day at a time though.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

ahhh Jen rest up and take care girl!!  You have my best wishes!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 22, 2004)

I hope you feel better real soon Sweetie!!  PLEASE PLEASE take care of yourself!!


----------



## sara (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Umm well her health is WAY more important than pics at this point in time.




 I didn't read the earlier posts.. sorry J'Bo


----------



## Jenny (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> oh yah Jenny i forgot about that one  i am taking it easy this week and reconsidering competing at all this year. i am going to take it one day at a time though.



I think that's a very wise ting to do. There are far more important things in life than competing 

Have a wonderful, relaxing weekend


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all your support. 

I had alot of rest last night in amougst my prep cooking for a triple birthday party this weekend


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 23, 2004)

J'Bo...you sound overwhelmed with things.  Try to take it one day at a time and find something maybe that relaxes you.  I hope things turn around for the better.  When Ifeel like that sometimes I try to get away from it all and then come back and re-visit my issues....the time away helps me refocus on what's important and why I do what I do.  That being said your health, work...and relationships with friends, family, b/f, etc...are important as is your competition.  Good luck making a decision for what's BEST for U!!!!!!!!!.  It's hard but you're already a huge success to us and I'm sure everyone else around you.  Just remember there's always another year if this isn't the right time.

Whatever you decide I hope you feel better asap...and you're already a winner in more ways than one


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah... what Fit Freak said!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah....what Sapphire said!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

Feel better soon darling.

Try doin some little things that make you happy, I struggle with extreme moodiness monthly as well, even tho I am moody all month long anyway. I guess it's just good to be aware, and to remind those close to you how you are feeling.  It sucks tho, cuz you feel like you've lost control over your feelings.  Maybe you can try meditation? I should try that..  hmmm...


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Apr 25, 2004)

J'bo keep your fucking head screwed on straight and you will be fine.  You know that competiting take alot of wear and tear on you emotionally and mentally, physically.  I known you for 2 years and you never where a quitter.  Like my self god was giving me a wake up call and tell me to slow down and to balance out my self mentally, spiritiallu, emotinally, phyiscally.  I have been through hell and have bounced back but not just phyiscally but also mentaly, emotioinally.  You got to many things going on and eventually you are going to get burned out.  Its just going to be a matter of time and you will know the symptoms.   People under estimate the power of stress and drs just say its all horse shit, but i know what it can do to use mentally and physically first hand.  Just back off a little bit and just let things come naturally.  One important tip I can give you is to seperate things and you will be much better off.  When out with brad last thing to worry about is competing.  That is saved for the gym.  As my best training partner said to me.   As soons as you step in that gym leave work at work home at home. You are in the gym time to focus.  If I did not focus are off that day he would tell me to go the fuck home and come back when I was ready. When I left work I kept work there never brought it home with me..For eample I don;t post alot on here because the more I think about it the more obsessed I become and if i am a work my mind is focused on that and nothing else.  I plan my meals and eat accordingly, but that is done out side of work.  YOu will be just fine just pull back on intensity for a bit you got plenty of time and you are way a head of schedule.  If you need to vent you know where I can be found.  Your health is more important then a day on stage.  So like fitness said.  Pull back and re evalute things.  Its amazing how our lives parallel one anothers


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2004)

well just an update.

i guess this is what they call the lows of the rollar coaster we call life. i physically feel better now, but this weekend my boy and i split  so i am a little upset  and its a little hard to think about everything at the moment. 
life just seems to be alot more pleasant when you have someone you love beside you as you achieve your goals. 
oh well there has to be an up to this roller coaster sometime....right?


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear this J'Bo


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2004)

yah me to. thanks though sara. things can only get better though.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well just an update.
> 
> i guess this is what they call the lows of the rollar coaster we call life. i physically feel better now, but this weekend my boy and i split  so i am a little upset  and its a little hard to think about everything at the moment.
> ...



Keep your chin up Jenny!  I am so sorry about you and your B, if you need to talk PM me!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Jenn,

The response to your question is in your PM box.

btw  -  Like Saph said.............keep your head up hon...you have a competition to win


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the b/f....but glad to hear other areas are on the up and up


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2004)

i am sad about it...but i know that i deserve more and he did not wake up enough to see what he had its his lose....although i miss him and i am pissed.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey sweetie!! I know your really upset from this! I'm so sorry!!

Sending Hugs!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

aww Jen I am sorry to hear about the boyfriend!  But you said it- HIS lose!  He doesnt know what hes passin up for a wonderful person like you! 
Im glad things are improving girl! Hang in there!! *hugs*


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm sorry sweetie! Feel better soon and don't you worry! What doesn't kill ya only makes you stronger! You strong strong woman you!


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am sad about it...but i know that i deserve more and he did not wake up enough to see what he had its his lose....although i miss him and i am pissed.



Hi J 
long time no talk. 

i'm glad your feeling better, being sick is one of the worst feelings.

on the other hand, sorry to hear about your boy. honestly though, to make yourself feel better, read some of the old pm's you sent me about relationship probs. there's no question you know what you are talking about, so read up on some of your own advice, and it will def. help, cuz it helped me so much


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks everyone. you really help although it will just take time i guess.

flex= thanks but its easier to give advice then look inside and use it for yourself.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

hey hottie!
ditto on what everyone else said.
You've always been there w/ good advice for those of us, as Flex said, take some of your own adivce.
BTW: YOU BETTER BE COMING TO VEGAS THIS FALL!


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> You've always been there w/ good advice for those of us,  take some of your own adivce.



great minds think alike huh Burner haha.

don't worry hun, it'll all workout fine, just takes time.


besides, i'm turning 23 in a week. and i've heard you're really into 23 year old rockstars.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

damn straight, bro!

Of course..I think she may be too much woman for you....


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2004)

Well i thought that i would get back into journalling since i only have 25 days  til the photoshoot and 53 to the comp 

Things are getting tight but i think i might just make it, if i try to focus. 

*Diet for Monday April 26, 2004*

I did not feel like eating much...you know how it is when your sad you dont really want to do much 

Meal one: 1 cup egg whites, 1 tbsp pb, 1/3 cup oats
Meal two: 1/2 cup brown rice (had no yams) 1 scoop protein 
Meal three: 4oz chicken and 2/3 cup rice, 1//3 cucumber with balsamic vinegar
Meal four: shake and 1 tsp hemp
Meal five: 4oz bison burger, 2/3 cup rice
Meal six: 4oz bison burger

Snacks: munched on some celery throughout the evening.

*think i might keep the rice and oats in diet for 2 days and then up carbs the third day to potatoes and yams instead....we will see how that goes...tomorrow will try it out 

*Training for Monday*
well weights were out cause head was hurting and eyes were all puffy. Impossible to lift when your like this. I did 30min on the bike in the am and 10min on the stepper

*Mood for Monday*
all i can say is this smiley was made for me


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2004)

*Tuesday April 27th *

*Diet for Tuesday*
Meal one: protein pancake and 1 tbsp no sugar added jam
Meal two: shake and 1/2 cup rice
Meal three: chicken and rice
Meal four: shake and hemp
Meal five: shake and rice
Meal six: bison and cucumbers

*Training for Tuesday*
Back at the weights 

Chest and Back

*Mood for Tuesday*
feel yucky so far


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 27, 2004)

Good to see you back on track...stay POSITIVE gurl


----------



## Flex (Apr 27, 2004)

Listen to the man FF^ 

besides, i'm sure there are guys bulging down your door for a chance with you


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2004)

ff= well i am on track somewhat. heads not on right yet though 

flex= there is NO banging on my door believe me. I am looking into living at a nunery and screwing men all together.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey Babe!  Just wanted to let you know I am thinking about you....


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2004)

thanks sapphy


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 27, 2004)

Jenny...you need to come to the East Coast of Canada...where all the nice guys are....better than a nunnery...


----------



## maniclion (Apr 27, 2004)

Sounds like someone needs a little aloha in her life right about now.  Don't be so down haoile girl, the sun comes up and the sun goes down.  Your sun is going to shine bright again don't you worry.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2004)

ff= i would love to come eat some seafood. just need someone to show me around. you have any great house club's? 

man= dont tempt me with your hawaii talk...nothing i would like to do more than hop on a plane and go to the hola state and become a haoile  but i kinda am brown...could i maybe pass for a loco?


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 27, 2004)

Haolie LMAO, my Korean grandma picked up that word when she was living in Hawaii while my uncle was stationed in the Army.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ff= i would love to come eat some seafood. just need someone to show me around. you have any great house club's?
> 
> man= dont tempt me with your hawaii talk...nothing i would like to do more than hop on a plane and go to the hola state and become a haoile  but i kinda am brown...could i maybe pass for a *loco?*



Of course we know your crazy, but I think you have an exotic island look so yea I think folks would think you were *local* as well as "lolo"


----------



## Flex (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I am looking into...screwing men all together.



Can i be first in line haha


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 27, 2004)

for some reason flex i knew you were going to say something like that


----------



## Flex (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> for some reason flex i knew you were going to say something like that



how did you know????


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2004)

because she knows that I am a day sleeper and wasn't around to post before you....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2004)

I can sum it up in one word:
hes:
GAY!
A flaming, homosexual, who cannot appreciate you. Maybe critique your shoe collection...

Woman..if I were yours..and saw you wearing what you described, dinner would have BURNED!
oohh..there goes some of the mystery of my call sign..


I've had the pleasure of talking with you. I've seen your pics. If this guy cannot see the wonderful, sensual woman in front of him, then it is his loss.
If I were single, I'd be up there in a heart beat to get to you....now, I may have to hear how my pal, Flex wants to sweep you off your feet...
B TW:
I'm not sure you got everything off your chest..I think you should send some pics of your chest to make sure it is clear. (clothing would just get in the way)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey J! Sorry your feeling so yucky!!! I know its hard to eat.. I think your doing good though.

Just want you to know I'm thinking of you!!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 28, 2004)

Damn.....I think your "boy" has "ISSUES"   After reading that....well....that's all I have to say....ISSUES


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2004)

1) good call
2) I bet they will open as soon as you start your work out!
3) love to..can't afford..say howdy to mickey for me!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey honey 
I'm glad we were able to chat some yesterday  You know, that guy has ISSUES just like FF said.. I mean MAJOR ISSUES! I think he's a damn insecure creature who feels intimidated by you.. Now that's no good, that won't make you happy 

I think FF should go with you to Disney World


----------



## djrx06 (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well just an update.
> 
> i guess this is what they call the lows of the rollar coaster we call life. i physically feel better now, but this weekend my boy and i split  so i am a little upset  and its a little hard to think about everything at the moment.
> ...



All of this will pass house princess....Trust me.  Life ain't easy and I know many people here can claim that and if you want to think of it as a rollercoaster then so be it.  But if you are like me and love rollercoasters, you can deal with some of the highs and lows with the best of them.  Thats why they've got handle bars.  When you hit a point in the ride that you don't enjoy then you hold on until the time is right and then you let go once again.  Ultimately in the end you will have a smile on your face.  I know I will at the end of my ride.   

Continue training and focus on what you need for yourself independent of anyone else.  That will create a healthy magnetic energy and you will find the right person for you because you are taking care of yourself and you will give off that naturally without any extra effort.

I'm here for you if you need me.



Sorry about yesterday.

P.S. ~~> You go to Disney and I'll be there.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 28, 2004)

Jen I will say this again ... like I always do... 

YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL, SEXY, GORGEOUS, HOT, PERFECT.  Every guy on IM would love to date you and every girl would love to have your body.

We all love you!!  You deserve a man who worships you inside and out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 28, 2004)

*Tuesday April 27*

Well i had a good workout tonight and got out some good frustrations  

*Diet:*
Meal one: same old protein pancake only i had it with jam
Meal two: chicken and 3/4 rice
Meal three: shake and 1/3 cup rice 
Meal four: bison and rice
Meal five: celery and pb

Well things werent great cause i had to train a client and did not have proper timing.

*Training:*
Back: 
superset 1: one arm bent over cable rows (50-70) lat pulldowns (80-90)
superset 2: bent over bb rows (45-65) seated cable row (80-90)

Biceps:
superset 1: long bar curls (45-55) rope hammers (50-70)
superset 2: db hammers (20) seated db curls (18)

Training was good, it was mighty hot in there so i conjured up a nice sweat 

*Mood:*
  and one


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 28, 2004)

*Wednesday April 28

Diet:*
Meal one: pp and pb
Meal two: shake and 1/3 rice
*k i was sooo hungry here about one hour later i had a carb load  ok a cheat of one piece of rye bread some mustard and cornbeef (serves me right for missing food yesterday)
Meal three: was still hungry so i ate my normal chicken and rice and cucs
Meal four: shake and hemp
Meal five: shake and 4oz potatoes  with roasted garlic
Meal six: bison and cucs with vinegar

So apparently the theme is STARVING Jenny today 

*Training*
40 min of am cardio

PM: shoulders
superset 1: db arnolds (30), single arm laterals (20-25)
superset 2: cable rope fronts (30-40), cable laterals (20)
superset 3: seated db rears (12), hanging obliques

I guess i had some energy cause i decided i was going to conquer my abs, so i did 30min of continuous abs and almost  3 times 

Then i did 10 min on the stepper 

*Mood:*
definately better but not happy  yet but when i was training i was  then when i got home i was


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 28, 2004)

I am soooo hungry today too!!  I always get this way before my period.. which is due soon.  All I want to do is eat eat eat....


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 28, 2004)

i get this way whenever i am not eating  chomp chomp


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2004)

when you're out West ... you know you can call on us to blow off some steam. 

I don't know the whole story, but I think your ex needs to maybe get an eye exam.  Besides, who else other than the missus can give out hugs like you while dresses in little more than a couple of dishc-loth sized pieces of material


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 28, 2004)

good day cutie.....hope your mood is getting better...from  to  in no time!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 28, 2004)

nt= i will definately call on you guys next time i am out west 

ff= hey sugah. mood is slowly getting there. kinda a half smile today


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *Wednesday April 28
> 
> Diet:*
> ...



Meal one: PP w/pb??? is that why your feeling better
 

i'm glad to see you're starting to turn that  upside down>


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 28, 2004)

half smiley...progress Jenny...we'll get ya to a  before ya know it


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 28, 2004)

Flex u crack me up! 

Hi pretty girl, smile even if you don't feel like it, it releases happy chemicals in the brain


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi babe


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2004)

*Thursday April 29

Diet:*
Meal one: pp (protein pancake for those smart asses  and pb
Meal two: gotta have more subtance here so i changed it to tin of tuna and may with a shake
Meal three: chicken and 1/2 cup rice  and cucs
Meal four: shake and celery with pb
Meal five: 8oz of bison 
Meal six: shake and hemp

*Training*
I decided to do chest and triceps 

Chest:
superset 1: flat bench (20-30), db pullovers (25-30)
superset 2: cable crosses (30-40), kneeling cable crosses (30-40) with this guy i hate pearing over my shoulder so lifted heavier than usual

Triceps:
superset 1: single arm pushdowns (40), lying ez bar ext (27.5)
superset 2: reverse grip pulldowns (70),  db kickbacks (8)

then i did 20 min on the bike 

*Mood*
To be determined...keep having bad dreams  then i had a good workout again and had a great chat with my girlfriend. things seem to make more sense now. my conclusion= HE IS FUCKING NUTS!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 29, 2004)

Morning Hottie!


----------



## Flex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *Thursday April 29
> Mood
> To be determined...keep having bad dreams *


*

not of me naked i hope 

and how are we feeling today J'licious*


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2004)

feeling really CRAPPY!
its up and down with me.
yesterday was a good day, maybe tomorrow will be better


----------



## djrx06 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> feeling really CRAPPY!
> its up and down with me.
> yesterday was a good day, maybe tomorrow will be better



 to feel better.  Why don't you come to Disney?  
I'm sure a night of good house music and dancing will be a nice stress reliever.  Ya think??


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2004)

yah my friend kelly and i are gonna come groove with yah in disney.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2004)

we are planning it now. 

here is the schedule:

includes: party, dancing, shopping, disney, training, partying, did i mention partying


----------



## djrx06 (Apr 29, 2004)

That's what I like to hear.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 29, 2004)

FF...jealous  South Beach...hmmm....bet the clubs there lay down some sick traxx.....exactly what we're lacking around this neck of the woods...EXCEPT for this Saturday night....all night party.....yeeaaah


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 29, 2004)

Whats going on in that side of the Country FF? Maybe you need to join us for some great disney grooves


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2004)

Well i am only a couple weeks away from the photoshoot. My girlfriend and i went on a search for our photoshoot outfits last weekend. We got some, but they are pretty tiny  j/k We had fun trying everything on. 

*Monday May 3

Diet*

Meal one: protein pancake with pb
Meal two: yams and a shake
Meal three: chicken and cucs with vinegar Meal four: shake and hemp ( that almost came up during my workout)
Meal five: rice and chicken and cinzano
Meal six: bison and celery and pb

*Training*
Legs 
superset 1: leg press (270), Leg extensions (60)
superset 2: single legged squats (40), lying leg curls (50)
DB SLDL (40-50)

*Mood*
Well lets just say up and down. Things were finalized today and i got alot of questions answered. I am single again and will wait til my perfect prince comes along to give me ALL of him and not play "boy" games. Sometimes i wonder what people are all about. just friggin be honest already


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> We got some, but they are pretty tiny



YESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2004)

at flex 

you will like my chick, she has brand new BIG friends


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

hey hottie!
is that a new botty shot or one I haven't seen before?
Either way...damn...I'd follow you anywhere...


Glad that you are okie dokie other wise. Almost became single myself recently, but we got things worked out.
Keep your chin up kid!


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> just friggin be honest already


Me being honest.... "Damn your ass is great"  I feel a new set of avis comin on, make sure i get a set of exclusives again  (terdette) 
Nice workout honey


----------

